# [SOLVED] c0000218 Unknown hard error



## AJoel (Feb 18, 2009)

I am getting this message when I started my PC after a sudden powercut.

```
stop: c0000218 Unknown hard error
Unknown hard error
Beginning dump of physical memory
```
I am using the OS on a slave hard disk at the moment.
Anyone know how to solve this without losing data on my master hard disk OS drive?
Also is there a way I can take backup of the files present on the desktop of the OS that crashed?


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: c0000218 Unknown hard error*

That's all it provided, eh? c0000218 is general error in that a registry hive file could not be accessed because it's either gone, corrupt, or not writable. Best case scenario, you're simply dealing with a registry hive file that got a little smudged as it was being written during the power outage. Worst case scenario, a hardware malfunction (like the HD itself) is preventing Windows from properly accessing the hive file.

If you wish, you may start doing some backup with PartedMagic. That way you're prepared for any circumstances. Note that if you're failing to retrieve files from your drive using this, or it cannot see the drive, most likely the drive itself has failed because of the power outage.

To recover from this, you'll need access to a Windows installation cd, or recovery cd (if you're using Vista/7). You'll need to enter the recovery console and do both a _chkdsk /r_ and _sfc /scannow_. That should properly scan the file system for integrity problems then proceed to check the registry hive files for any problems and attempt fixes on them. Note that these may take some time so be patient.


----------



## AJoel (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: c0000218 Unknown hard error*

Thanks for the suggestions.
I am able to access the corrupted drive through the slave OS, but cant access a certain folder which leads to the desktop of the corrupted folder. It says it isnt "accessible".

While googling I found 2 possible solutions, one of which you mentioned and the other being running a diagnosis of the hard disk using the tool provided by the manufacturer(seagate). 
The problem was the hard disk had a bad sector which I repaired using the tool and my issue was solved.
Thank you for the help.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: c0000218 Unknown hard error*

Be careful regarding bad sectors. Once one pops up, the drive is showing signs of a degenerative state, and it will progress into more and more bad sectors and eventually a failing drive. Be alert of this eventuality.


----------



## AJoel (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: c0000218 Unknown hard error*

Its been a little over a year since I purchased the drive. If a similar problem occurs again I will give it for repair. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: c0000218 Unknown hard error*

No problem. It may take a couple days, weeks or even months for it to get to a point where it's critical, but it is in the process of happening, so just be judicious when it comes to backing up your data and whatnot.

Oh, and for the record, _chkdsk /r_ will also scan for bad sectors and "fix" them, though the way it does it is rather destructive (it marks the sector as unusable then prevents Windows from accessing it). I'm not sure how Seatools does the repair operations but it's probably safer than _chkdsk_ - if it doesn't end up being identical to how chkdsk does it.

I'll mark this as solved. Glad to of helped in some way.


----------

